

OpenStack - The Answer To: How Do We Compete With Amazon? - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/27/openstack-the-answer-to-how-do-we-compete-with-amazon.html

======
yarapavan
Not sure breaking with Amazon AWS compatibility is a good idea but rejecting
an open core model is the best thing that could've happened to OpenStack.

